# Saw a recipe for a latka or some such name



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

and it looked like an old fashioned tater cake, without using mashed taters, and then fried. Will try that one. Says to medium grate Yukon Gold taters, and add other stuff similar to the way I make a tater cake. Anybody here ever try one of them things.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Being Ukrainian my mom made what we call potato pancake.

Very good. I serve mine with sour cream or ketchup.

Just goggle Ukrainian potato pancakes and you get many recipes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potato_pancake


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Yea. When I first saw the recipe it was pretty much the same as my leftover mashed potato cakes. Instead of mashed, they used grated. Rest of ingredients are the same or real close. Similar to the squash fritter cakes we cook in the summer since both are grated.


----------

